# Lime auto clav finish



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant stay away from sand textures. I was asked to do a finish coat inside a shower. Never used it. How long do I have for working time? What goes over it to seal it up?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

boco said:


> I cant stay away from sand textures. I was asked to do a finish coat inside a shower. Never used it. How long do I have for working time? What goes over it to seal it up?


 I have done concrete finishes in showers. We added color to the white Portland / sand mix. I have also used a pool mix in showers. A pool mix is done with marble aggregate. When the mud has set, it must stay damp for a few days - to a week, to keep from cracking. Then it should be polished smooth with a wet grinder. Much like doing concrete countertops.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

btw, what is "Lime auto clav "


----------

